# Anbieter bucht nicht ab



## Unregistriert (23 April 2008)

Hallo, 

Ich weiss gar nicht wo ich das posten soll.... 

Ich muss mir mal eine Meinung von Euch einholen. Mein "Problem" ist genau andersrum, als das, der vielen anderen hier im Forum...

Meine Rechnung ist okay, der Fremdanbieterbetrag auch, aber mein Anbieter bucht nicht.

Wir haben immer hohe Telefonrechnungen, da wir Kunden bei [...] und [...] sind. (Sender wie auch Zuschauer... das soll hier aber auch gar nicht Gegenstand der Diskussion werden.)

Einwahl erfolgte wie immer per Telefon 118xx-Mehrwertdienst. Die Rechnung kam am 7.2 und war völlig ok. Ich hatte noch einige andere Posten auf der Rechnung, zudem war es die vorletzte Rechnung des Anbieters, da wir gekündigt hatten. Es fehlte nur noch die Schlussrechnung. Betrag von ~ 450€, gewollt, gewünscht alles gut. 
Buchung sollte am 14.2 sein.

Ich habe eine Woche später dort angerufen und gefragt, warum nicht gebucht wird. Dort sagte man mir ich habe eine Zahl und Mahnsperre, warum wisse man nicht, es sei nicht vom Service einsehbar, sondern nur von der Rechnungsabteilung. Diese habe ich gebeten abzubuchen, per Nachricht aus dem Kundenservice, aber keine Reaktion. Eine Woche später nochmal nachreklamiert, man sagte mir es sei nix bearbeitet worden.

Die Schlussrechnung 3 Wochen später war auch okay (120,-€). Also alles bestens, aber am Tag der Rechnungszustellung hat sich wohl diese Sperre (warum auch immer) um 4 Wochen verlängert. Also auch diese Rechnung summiert sich zu den 400€...

Dies sagte man mir beim dritten Anruf auf der Hotline. Man versprach manwürde mich als "prioritär" setzen und die Rechnungsabteilung wird sich melden. Die vorherigen Nachrichten seien nicht bearbeitet worden....

Das war vor 7 Wochen. Die Sperre soll angeblich am 17.4 abgelaufen sein. Gebucht ist immer noch nicht. 

Was soll man in so nem Fall machen? Ich habe keinen Kosten widersprochen und auch keinem Anbieter angekündigt nicht zu zahlen. Die Services sind genehmigt und für jeden nutzbar, warum nicht auch für mich....

Drei Mal habe ich mich gemeldet, das sollte doch langen oder?? Vielleicht muss ich denen das Geld neuerdings hinterhertragen. Mein Einzugsermächtigung liegt vor, also was soll man in so einem Fall machen? Muss man was machen?

Danke für Tipps und Meinungen

_[Zum Schutz der Anbieter deren Namen entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Siggi-51 (23 April 2008)

*AW: Anbieter bucht nicht ab*

Hallo,
ich würde mich freuen, ein Bier drauf trinken und auf die Verjährung warten!

Mal ganz im Ernst: Leg´ doch in der Zwischenzeit das Geld gut verzinst an und sieh den Zinsgewinn als Skonto des Anbieters an!

Gruß Siggi (der über mancher Leute Probleme etwas lächeln muß)


----------



## dvill (23 April 2008)

*AW: Anbieter bucht nicht ab*

Ich schlage vor, 1000 Euro an Unicef zu überweisen. Die nehmen das Geld und wissen auch etwas Nützliches damit anzufangen.


----------



## xyzz (23 April 2008)

*AW: Anbieter bucht nicht ab*

Wenn die interne Probleme haben ist das doch nicht dein Problem.


----------



## Heiko (23 April 2008)

*AW: Anbieter bucht nicht ab*

Gegen das schlechte Gewissen hilft auch, uns einen Teil des gesparten Gelds zu überweisen.


----------



## Unregistriert (23 April 2008)

*AW: Anbieter bucht nicht ab*

Na das Gewissen plagte nicht, eher die Sorge es könne mir was vorgeworfen werden. 
Nach 12 Wochen immer noch nix zu hören von denen.

Ich war schon beim Gedanken angekommen, dass neuerdings die Chatplattformen nicht mehr legal nutzbar sind oder ähnliches. 

Dass ich Inkassodrohungen bekommen weil ich angeblich nicht zahle...

Vielleicht war ich auch frech zu einer Dame an der Hotline und bekomme ne Anzeige wegen penetrantem Nachfragens... 


... auch wenn das alles wenig mit der Rechnung zu tun hat/hätte...


----------



## dvill (23 April 2008)

*AW: Anbieter bucht nicht ab*

Der einzige berechtigte Vorwurf wäre, mit einer absurden Geschichte immerhin ein Werbehäufchen für zwei kommerzielle Anbieter hier im Forum untergejubelt zu haben.

Das macht aber nix, weil unsere Mods ganz gute Besen haben ...


----------



## Unregistriert (23 April 2008)

*AW: Anbieter bucht nicht ab*

Entschuldigung, das wollte ich nicht bezwecken und nicht bewerben. 

Ich machte mir wirklich Gedanken und Sorgen dazu. Unbegründet wie man ja den Meinungen hier entnehmen kann.


----------



## dvill (23 April 2008)

*AW: Anbieter bucht nicht ab*

Natürlich.

Der Hinweis, dass zwei namentlich benannte Anbieter kostenpflichtiger Leistungen derzeit aus reiner Frömmigkeit auf Abbuchungen verzichten, ist kein Stück Terroristenmarketing für diese Firmen, um Neugierige anzulocken. Wer glaubt das denn?


----------



## Unregistriert (23 April 2008)

*AW: Anbieter bucht nicht ab*

Es ging mir doch überhaupt gar nicht um irgendwelche Anbieter, sondern ausschliesslich um das Nicht-Abbuchen des offenen Rechnungsbetrages seitens meines Telefonanbieters.

Und es tut mir leid wenn das hier falsch verstanden wurde.


----------



## xyzz (23 April 2008)

*AW: Anbieter bucht nicht ab*

Mach dir keine Sorgen.
Das haben alle richtig verstanden.
No Problem!


----------



## abc1 (24 April 2008)

*AW: Anbieter bucht nicht ab*

Mach Dir keinen Kopf, so wie ich das sehe hast Du eine (normale) Leistung eingekauft. 
Dein Anbieter sieht doch in aller Regel nichtmal was Du in Anspruch genommen hast. Vielleicht hast Du auch eine Seelsorge angerufen oder Dir die Zukunft voraussagen lassen!?!

Es geht Deine Telefongesellschaft auch überhaupt gar nix an was Du mit Deinem Geld machst.(meine Meinung)

Wenn die Ihre Abrechnung nicht gebacken bekommen, nicht Dein Problem.

Und wenn die "Dame an der Hotline vom Telefonanbieter" meint Du warst zu frech, dann ist das ihre und Deine Privatangelegenheit und nicht die der Tel.-Gesellschaft. 

Also schalte den Paranoia-Modus aus


----------



## Unregistriert (25 April 2008)

*AW: Anbieter bucht nicht ab*

Natürlich gibt es auch eine zivilrechtliche Lösung - überweise den Betrag einfach an die, oder hinterlege beim zuständigen Amtsgericht. In beiden Fällen ist die Forderung durch Erfüllung erloschen, und gut ist.


----------



## Unregistriert (25 April 2008)

*AW: Anbieter bucht nicht ab*

Mit dem überweisen sagte man mir bei meiner ersten Nachfrage, sei nicht möglich, da die Zahl-und Mahnsperre jeden Betrag wieder Rückbuchen lässt...und ob diese noch besteht weiss ich nicht.

Ich sehe es auch irgendwie nicht ein hinter denen "herzurennen". Ich habe keinen unrechtmässigen Service in Anspruch genommen und mit wem ich/wir über einen Mehrwertdienst in Kontakt treten ist doch immer noch meine/unsere Sache und nicht die meines Telefonanbieters. Oder sehe ich das falsch? *ärger*

Irgendwie glaube ich, dass ich der einzige bin der sich wegen soetwas sorgt.
Wenn ich so gelassen sein könnte wie manche Antwort hier, dann würde ich sagen wer Geld will der wird sich melden, ansonsten hat er genug.


----------



## xyzz (25 April 2008)

*AW: Anbieter bucht nicht ab*



> *wer Geld will der wird sich melden, ansonsten hat er genug.*



Jawoll !!!!!


----------



## abc1 (26 April 2008)

*AW: Anbieter bucht nicht ab*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich habe keinen unrechtmässigen Service in Anspruch genommen und mit wem ich/wir über einen Mehrwertdienst in Kontakt treten ist doch immer noch meine/unsere Sache und nicht die meines Telefonanbieters. Oder sehe ich das falsch?




Das sehe ich erstmal genauso. Ich denke der Rest wird dies wohl genauso sehen. 
Ist wohl nicht Sache deines Providers dies zu kontrollieren.


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Mai 2008)

*AW: Anbieter bucht nicht ab*

Vielen Dank für Eure Meinungen zu der Sache. 

Ich hoffe ich bekomme keine Post von irgendnem Inkassounternehmen oder Gerichtsvollzieher *bibber* *zitter*

Da ich keiner Zahlung widersprochen habe denke ich liegt/läge auch da der Fehler nicht bei mir.


----------

